# Flugtaschen/-koffer/-karton/-box



## Trail-Hase (20. März 2007)

Hallo,

wie transportiert Ihr Eure Fullys im Flugzeug bei Auslandsreisen?

Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr dabei gemacht?
Sind Flugtaschen sicher genug oder doch besser (und am günstigsten) ein Fahrradkarton?

Gruß Trail-Hase


----------



## cxfahrer (20. März 2007)

Karton, aber alles gut auspolstern/aussteifen mit Styropor, Pappe, Bläschenfolie - die Kartons werden übelst behandelt (Koffer drauf werfen und so..). Gabel mit Holzklotz aussteifen! 

Ich hab denen grad gestern zugeschaut wie sie mein Bike aus dem Flugzeug geworfen haben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brägel (20. März 2007)

meine Erfahrung bei mehreren Flügen: vergiss Flugtaschen. Bieten überhaupt keinen Schutz und sind schlecht zu handhaben (transportieren, abstellen).

Flugkoffer sind oft zu klein (Rahmengröße und Bikeart beachten). Außerdem teuer. Vom Schutz natürlich am besten.

Für mich der beste Kompromiss: Kartons wie etwa der vom Rose-Versand (den gibt es sogar mit abnehmbaren Rollen, Spanngurte sind soweit ich mich erinnere auch schon dabei). Preis lag glaube ich bei 35,-  (weiß ich nicht mehr).


----------



## scottiee (20. März 2007)

Ich verwende auch immer kartons für umme vom lokalen bikehändler, die dinger werden eh weggeschmissen. aber wie mein vorredner schon erwähnte, gut auspolstern ist ganz wichtig und spart zudem noch platz im normalen koffer. wenn du dich vor regen schützen willst, würd ich noch frischhaltefolie nehmen, gehört sogar zum service von einigen flughäfen.

greetz


----------



## Brägel (20. März 2007)

scottiee schrieb:


> gut auspolstern ist ganz wichtig und spart zudem noch platz im normalen koffer



stimmt, wir haben auch einfach jede Menge Bike-Klamotten mit rein, auch die Helme und Schuhe. Man sollte halt nicht unbedingt ein weißes Triktot um die Kettenblätter wickeln


----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. März 2007)

Ich habe gottseidank einen Koffer, wenn Du weite Wege hast, wie z.B. München Terminal 2, dann nur was mit Rollen! Man bekommt da echt noch soviel Zeug rein, dass man nur noch eine kleine Reisetasche für 2 Wochen braucht.


----------



## ross (21. März 2007)

Brägel schrieb:


> stimmt, wir haben auch einfach jede Menge Bike-Klamotten mit rein, auch die Helme und Schuhe. Man sollte halt nicht unbedingt ein weißes Triktot um die Kettenblätter wickeln



genau so hab ich das auch gemacht - ohne problemme 
-und 40kg schmeisst niemand soo leicht um


----------



## scottiee (21. März 2007)

ross schrieb:


> genau so hab ich das auch gemacht - ohne problemme
> -und 40kg schmeisst niemand soo leicht um



hmmm, da würd ich aba uffpassen. ich arbeit bei ner airline (air canada) und da darfst du 2x23kg frei mitnehmen, allerdings darfs du die grenze von 32 kg für ein gepäckstück nicht überschreiten, denn dann muss das gute teil per cargo befördert werden, das ist wegen den neuen sicherheitsbedingungen für frachtarbeiter am airport und das dürfte auch für sportgepäck gelten.
aba hast scho recht je schwerer und sperriger die kiste desto schwieriger das teil rumzuschmeissen


----------



## axx (21. März 2007)

Also ich leihe mir immer einen Bikekoffer beim Händler. Beim ersten Mal hats einige Telefonate gebraucht, bis ich einen Händler gefunden hatte, der Koffer vermietet. Mittlerweile kenn ich aber schon 3 Händler, die jeweils 1-2 Koffer im Angebot haben  da kann man auch mal zu viert Urlaub machen.
Für eine Woche Urlaub hol ich mir den Koffer immer 10 Tage, das kost dann meist so 20 EUR.


----------



## Micro767 (22. März 2007)

Koffer !

Im Karton hatte ich schon mal auf dem Hinflug nen Totalausfall und musste mir ein Bike leihen ! Zwar hat die Fluggesellschaft ohne Probz nen neuen Rahmen gezahlt aber den Ärger und die Ausfallzeit hatte ich dennoch.


----------



## Adrenalino (22. März 2007)

Definitiv Koffer.

Hatte selbst mit ( geliehenem ) Koffer letztes Jahr Pech, der Koffer kam böse beschädigt in D wieder an, wenn ich mir vorstelle ich hätte damals meinen Renner in ner Tasche oder nem Karton gehabt, au weia  

Außerdem haste spätestens nach 2-3 Jahren die Kosten für nen Koffer locker wieder drin. Man muss ja nen Koffer mieten, diesen ggfls. mit dem Auto abholen und wieder zurückbringen, das summiert sich mit der Zeit.

Übrigens verleihe ich meinen Koffer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (22. März 2007)

oder da, wo man hinfliegt, ein rad ausleihen.


----------



## Adrenalino (22. März 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> oder da, wo man hinfliegt, ein rad ausleihen.



Hmm, hat was. In Touri-Gebieten bzw. den Trainingslager-Zentren wie nördliche Adria ( Rimini, Cattolica ) oder Malle bestimmt ne Überlegung wert. Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit?


----------



## cxfahrer (22. März 2007)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Koffer !
> 
> Im Karton hatte ich schon mal auf dem Hinflug nen Totalausfall und musste mir ein Bike leihen ! Zwar hat die Fluggesellschaft ohne Probz nen neuen Rahmen gezahlt aber den Ärger und die Ausfallzeit hatte ich dennoch.



1. das muß dann aber ein recht billiger Rahmen sein, denn die zahlen nur bis ca. 1.000 Eus. Und ich kenne keine Versicherung, die das Restrisiko abdeckt!

2. Ausleihen ist nur eine Option, wenn man keine besonderen Ansprüche stellt und lange vorreserviert (einfach mal so ein 22" MTB oder 66cm RR leihen ist nicht) - und kostet wenns über ein paar Tage rausgeht richtig Geld (bis zu 27 Eus/Tag).

3. Ich glaube nicht wirklich, daß ein so großes Bike wie meins in einen Koffer paßt. Aber ansonsten ist es sicher das Beste.

Denn mit Pappkartons siehts dann schnell mal SO aus und dann ist mindestens ein Achter in der Felge:


----------



## rayc (22. März 2007)

scottiee schrieb:


> hmmm, da würd ich aba uffpassen. ich arbeit bei ner airline (air canada) und da darfst du 2x23kg frei mitnehmen, allerdings darfs du die grenze von 32 kg für ein gepäckstück nicht überschreiten, denn dann muss das gute teil per cargo befördert werden, das ist wegen den neuen sicherheitsbedingungen für frachtarbeiter am airport und das dürfte auch für sportgepäck gelten.
> aba hast scho recht je schwerer und sperriger die kiste desto schwieriger das teil rumzuschmeissen



Zu den Gewichtslimits gibt es leider keine klare Aussage.

Letztes Jahr wollte die Tante von Condor von mir Übergepäckt bezahlt haben, da mein Koffer mehr als 30 kg wog.
Wir haben dann eine Gepäck-"Party" gemacht.

Dieses Jahr ist mein 34 kg schwerer Bikekoffer einfachso bei Condor durchgekommen. 
Witzigerweise ist von Condor für jedes Sportgepäck ein Limit von 30 kg angegeben.
Nur für Bikes hat Condor kein Limit aufgeführt!

Dagegen musste heuer ein Mitfahrer in seiner Biketasche einen Rahmenbruch  (Kettenstrebe)  auf den Hinflug verschmerzen. Bin gespannt wie das ausgeht. 
Den dritten Mitfahrer wurde auf den  Rückflug im Karton die hintere Bremsscheibe verbogen.
In beiden Fällen war von aussen kein Schaden ersichtlich.

Die schlecht bezahlten und unter zeitdruck arbeitenden Gepäckarbeiter, haben  einfach besseres zu tuen als auf unsere Bikes auzupassen.  

Der Bikekoffer scheint das einzige sinnvolle  zu sein. trotz hohen Gewicht (Mein KOffer von Canyon wiegt knapp 15 Kg).
Wer ein großes Bike hat sollte sich den Bike-Case von B&W (http://www.b-w-international.com/) anschauen. KOstet halt 320 .

Ray


----------



## Brägel (23. März 2007)

Natürlich sind Koffer am sichersten. Aber ersten sollte man unbedingt darauf achten, dass das Bike auch rein passt (Freerider in L oder XL dürften meisten problematisch sein). Und zweitens kann auch nicht jeder ein oder zwei abartig sperrige Koffer aufheben. Zumindest kostet in München die anteilige Kellermiete dafür mehr als die Koffer 

Noch ein Tipp: Den Transport zum Flughafen bieten oft irgendwelche Dienstleister an. Oder man bringt die Räder einen Tag vor Abflug mit dem Auto zum Flughafen und deponiert sie dort (geht auf jeden Fall in München). Das spart schon reichlich Stress am eigentlichen Reisetag.


----------



## dubbel (23. März 2007)

rayc schrieb:


> Zu den Gewichtslimits gibt es leider keine klare Aussage.


natürlich gibt es klare aussagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (23. März 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> natürlich gibt es klare aussagen.



Okay, nenne mir den passenden Link bei Condor.

Hier http://www12.condor.com/tcf-de/gepaeck_transport_sportgepaeck.jsp;
steht definitiv keine Gewichtsangabe.



> Fahrrad 		30,00  		50,00  		Anmeldepflichtig. Hinweis: Fahrräder können nur verpackt befördert werden. Wir empfehlen als Verpackung Fahrradkoffer/-taschen, erhältlich im Fahrradhandel.


dagegen z.B.


> Flugdrachen 		30,00  		50,00  		Anmeldepflichtig. Bis 30 kg, darüber hinaus wie Übergepäck. Je nach Fluggerät ist die maximal verladbare Länge unterschiedlich.



Bin gespannt was du postet 

Ray


----------



## dubbel (23. März 2007)

es gibt ganz klare aussagen, allerdings viele verschiedene.


----------



## camoesas (24. Januar 2009)

Irgendwie relativiert sich zwar die Klarheit einer Aussage mit Ihrer Quantität und Quelle. 

Andere Frage:

Wie siehts den aus mit Fahrrad verschicken? Hat das schon mal jemand gemacht? Ich bin das nächste halbe Jahr im Ausland, heißt ich habe eine feste Adresse und könnte mir mein Bike schicken lassen. Bei der Post wäre es sogar versichert. Das eigentliche Problem sehe ich darin, dass ich mein Bike vielleicht dann nicht zurückschicken kann. Weiß noch nicht ob in Spanien sowas angeboten wird.


----------



## sun909 (24. Januar 2009)

Hi,
wie ist das mit dem Karton von Rose. Muss da bei einem Fully in m Räder und Schaltwerk ab? Würd ich ja gern vermeiden...

Letztes Jahr hatten wir Kartons vom Händler, passten nur am Flughafen in K/BN nicht durch den Scanner 

Grüße


----------



## Micro767 (25. Januar 2009)

Meine Empfehlung: ja Schaltwerk und Schaltauge ab !
Wenn Du dazu noch eine Art Steckachse zum Transport in das Ausfallende montieren kannst bist Du auf der sicheren Seite !

Warum ? Ich hab den Rose Karton und beim ersten Flug damit nach Sizilien, sah der dort auch immer noch Top aus, nur das Ausfallende hatte dennoch so nen Schlag abbekommen das es verbogen war, Schaltauge war noch dran aber auch krumm. Wir bekamen das Vorort leider nicht mehr hin und ich musste mit nem Leihrad fahren.

Bei Schäden sofort der Fluggesellschaft melden ! Man hat nur 7 Tage Zeit dafür, also nicht erst warten bis man wieder zuhause ist ! Der Schaden wurde mir fix bezahlt !


----------

